# [Sammelthread] Gigabyte EX58-Extreme und EX58-UD5



## Gast3737 (17. April 2009)

*Gigabyte EX58-Extreme und EX58-UD5


Inhalt*​ 

1. Technische Daten und Eigenschaften(lt. Hersteller)
1a. Gigabyte EX58-Extreme
1b. Gigabyte EX58-UD5
2. Unterschiede der beiden Boards
3. Reviews
4. Vor- und Nachteile des Boards
5. Bilder vom Board
6. Bilder vom Bios


*1. Technische Daten und Eigenschaften(lt. Hersteller)*​ 
1a. Gigabyte EX58-Extreme



Spoiler



Prozessor

Unterstützt die Intel® Core™ i7 Prozessorserie im Format LGA 1366 
(Gehen Sie zur CPU Support List um die neuesten CPU Unterstützungen zu sehen)
L3 cache variiert mit der CPU
 QPI

4.8GT/s / 6.4GT/s
 Chipsatz

North Bridge: Intel® X58 Express Chipsatz
South Bridge: Intel® ICH10R
 Arbeitsspeicher

6 x 1.5V DDR3 DIMM Sockel unterstützt bis zu 24 GB des Systemspeicher (Notiz 1)
Dual/3 Channel Speicherarichtektur
Unterstützt DDR3 2000+/1333/1066/800 MHz Speichermodule
 (Gehen Sie zur Memory Support List um die neuesten unterstützten Speicher zu sehen.) Audio

Realtek ALC889A Codec
High Definition Audio
2/4/5.1/7.1-Channel
Unterstützt Dolby® Home Theater (Notiz 2)
Unterstützt S/PDIF In/Out
Unterstützt CD In
LAN

2 x Realtek 8111D Chips (10/100/1000 Mbit)
Unterstützt Teaming
 Erweiterungs Steckplätze

2 x PCI Express x16 Slots, läuft auf  x16 (PCIEX16_1/PCIEX16_2) (Notiz 3)
1 x PCI Express x8 Slot, läuft auf  x8 (PCIEX8_1) (Notiz 4)
(Der PCIEX16_1, PCIE16_2 und PCIEX8_1 Slot unterstützen die 2-Way/3-Way NVIDIA SLI/ATI CrossFireX™ Technologie und richten sich nach dem PCI Express 2.0 Standard.)
1 x PCI Express x4 Slot
1 x PCI Express x1 Slot
2 x PCI Slots
  Storage InterfaceSouth Bridge: 

6 x SATA 3Gb/s Verbindung (SATA2_0, SATA2_1, SATA2_2, SATA2_3, SATA2_4, SATA2_5) unterstützen bis zu 6 SATA 3Gb/s Laufwerke
Unterstützt SATA RAID 0, RAID 1, RAID 5, und RAID 10
 GIGABYTE SATA2 Chip: 

1 x IDE Verbindung unterstützt ATA-133/100/66/33 und bis zu 2 IDE Laufwerke
2 x JMB322 Chips (Smart Backup):
4 x SATA 3Gb/s Verbindungen (GSATA2_0, GSATA2_1, GSATA2_2, GSATA2_3) unterstützt bis zu 4 SATA 3Gb/s Laufwerke (Notiz 5)
Unterstützt SATA RAID 0, RAID 1 und JBOD
 
 iTE IT8720 Chip: 

1 x Diskettenlaufwerkanschlüsse unterstützen bis zu 1 Diskettenlaufwerk
 IEEE 1394

T.I. TSB43AB23 Chip
Bis zu 3 IEEE 1394a Ports (1 am Backpanel, 2 via IEEE 1394a Halterung verbunden mit dem internen IEEE 1394a Anschluss)
 USB

Integriert in die South Bridge
Bis zu 12 USB 2.0/1.1 Ports (8 am Backpanel, 4 via USB Halterung verbunden mit dem internen USB Anschluss)
 Interne I/O Anschlüsse

1 x 24-pin ATX Hauptstromverbindung
1 x 8-pin ATX 12V Stromverbindung
1 x Diskettenlaufwerkverbindung
1 x IDE Verbindung
10 x SATA 3Gb/s Verbindung
1 x CPU fan Anschluss
3 x System fan Anschluss
1 x Strom fan Anschluss
1 x North Bridge fan Anschluss
1 x Frontpanel Anschluss
1 x Audio Frontpanel Anschluss
1 x CD In Anschluss
1 x S/PDIF In Anschluss
1 x S/PDIF Out Anschluss
2 x USB 2.0/1.1 Anschluss
2 x IEEE 1394a Anschlüsse
1 x Power LED Anschluss
1 x Gehäuse Störungsanschluss
1 x Stromschalter
1 x Reset Schalter
 Rear Panel I/O

1 x PS/2 Tastaturanschluss
1 x PS/2 Mausanschluss
1 x coaxial S/PDIF Out Verbindung
 1 x optical S/PDIF Out Verbindung
1 x IEEE 1394a Anschluss
1 x clearing CMOS Schalter
8 x USB 2.0/1.1 Anschluss
2 x RJ-45 Anschluss
6 x Audiobuchsen (Center/ Subwoofer Lautsprecher Ausgang/ Hinterer Lautsprecher Ausgang/ Seiten Lautsprecher Ausgang/ Line In/ Line Out/ Mikrofon)
 I/O

iTE IT8720 Chip
H/W Monitoring

Systemspannungserkennung
CPU/System/North Bridge Temperaturerkennung
CPU/System/Power fan Geschwindigkeitserkennung
CPU Überhitzungswarnung
CPU/System/Power fan Fehlerwarnung
CPU/System fan Geschwindigkeitskontrolle(Notiz 6)
 BIOS

2 x 8 Mbit flash
lizenziertes AWARD BIOS
Unterstützt DualBIOS™
PnP 1.0a, DMI 2.0, SM BIOS 2.4, ACPI 1.0b
 Unique Features

Unterstüzt @BIOS
Unterstüzt Q-Flash
Unterstüzt Dual BIOS
Unterstüzt Download Center
Unterstüzt Xpress Install
Unterstüzt Xpress Recovery2
Unterstüzt EasyTune (Note 7)
Unterstüzt Dynamic Energy Saver Advanced
Unterstüzt Time Repair
Unterstüzt Q-Share
 Bundle Software

Norton Internet Security (OEM Version)
Operating System

Unterstüzt Microsoft® Windows Vista/XP
Form Factor

ATX Formfaktor; 30.5cm x 24.4cm
Liste unterstützter Speichermodule

link zu offizieller Pdf



Link zum Bios: Biosupdate Seite von Gigabyte

1b. Gigabyte EX58-UD5



Spoiler



Prozessor

Unterstützung für Intel® Core™ i7 Prozessorserie im Format LGA 1366 
(Gehen Sie zur CPU Support List um die neuesten CPU Unterstützungen zu sehen )
L3 cache variiert mit der CPU
 QPI

4.8GT/s / 6.4GT/s
 Chipsatz

North Bridge: Intel® X58 Express Chipsatt
South Bridge: Intel® ICH10R
 Arbeitsspeicher

6 x 1.5V DDR3 DIMM Sockel unterstützt bis zu 24 GB des Systemspeicher (Notiz 1)
Dual/3 Channel Speicherarchitektur
Unterstützung für DDR3 2000+/1333/1066/800 MHz Speichermodulen
 (Gehen Sie zur Memory Support List um die neuesten unterstützten Speicher zu sehen.)Audio

Realtek ALC889A codec
High Definition Audio
2/4/5.1/7.1-Channel
Unterstützung für Dolby® Home Theater (Notiz 2)
Unterstützung für S/PDIF In/Out
Unterstützung für CD In
 LAN

2 x Realtek 8111D Chips (10/100/1000 Mbit)
Unterstützung für Teaming
 Erweiterungs Steckplätze

2 x PCI Express x16 Slots, läuft auf x16 (PCIEX16_1/PCIEX16_2) (Notiz 3)
1 x PCI Express x8 Slot, läuft auf x8 (PCIEX8_1) (Notiz 4)
(Die PCIEX16_1, PCIE16_2 und PCIEX8_1 Slots unterstützen2-Way/3-Way NVIDIA SLI/ATI CrossFireXTM Technologie und richten sich nach dem PCI Express 2.0 Standard..)
1 x PCI Express x4 Slot
1 x PCI Express x1 Slot
2 x PCI Slots
  Storage InterfaceSouth Bridge: 

6 x SATA 3Gb/s Verbindungen (SATA2_0, SATA2_1, SATA2_2, SATA2_3, SATA2_4, SATA2_5) unterstützt bis zu 6 SATA 3Gb/s Laufwerke
Unterstützung für SATA RAID 0, RAID 1, RAID 5, und RAID 10
 GIGABYTE SATA2 chip: 

1 x IDE Verbindung unterstützen ATA-133/100/66/33 und bis zu2 IDE Laufwerke
2 x JMB322 Chips (Smart Backup):
4 x SATA 3Gb/s Verbindungen (GSATA2_0, GSATA2_1, GSATA2_2, GSATA2_3) unterstützen bis zu4 SATA 3Gb/s Laufwerke (Notiz 5)
Unterstützung für SATA RAID 0, RAID 1 und JBOD
 
  iTE IT8720 chip: 

1 x Diskettenlaufwerkanschlüsse unterstützen bis zu 1 Diskettenlaufwerk
 IEEE 1394

T.I. TSB43AB23 Chip
Bis zu 3 IEEE 1394a Ports (1 am Backpanel, 2 via IEEE 1394a Halterung verbunden mit dem internen IEEE 1394a Anschluss)
 USB

Integriert in die South Bridge
Bis zu 12 USB 2.0/1.1 Ports (8 am Backpanel, 4 via USB Halterung verbunden mit dem internen USB Anschluss)
 Interne I/O Anschlüsse

1 x 24-pin ATX Hauptstromverbindung
1 x 8-pin ATX 12V Stromverbindung
1 x Diskettenlaufwerkverbindung
1 x IDE Verbindung
10 x SATA 3Gb/s Verbindungen
1 x CPU fan Anschluss
3 x system fan Anschlüsse
1 x power fan Anschluss
1 x North Bridge fan Anschluss
1 x front panel Anschluss
1 x front panel audio Anschluss
1 x CD In Verbindung
1 x S/PDIF In Anschluss
1 x S/PDIF Out Anschluss
2 x USB 2.0/1.1 Anschlüsse
2 x IEEE 1394a Anschlüsse
1 x power LED Anschluss
1 x Gehäuse Störungsanschluss
1 x Stromschalter
1 x Reset Schalter
 Rear Panel I/O

1 x PS/2 Tastaturanschluss
1 x PS/2 Mausanschluss
1 x coaxial S/PDIF Out Verbindung
1 x optical S/PDIF Out Verbindung
1 x IEEE 1394a Port
1 x clearing CMOS Schalter
8 x USB 2.0/1.1 Ports
2 x RJ-45 Ports
6 x Audiobuchsen  (Center/Subwoofer Speaker Out/Rear Speaker Out/Side Speaker Out/Line In/Line Out/Microphone)
 I/O

iTE IT8720 Chip
 H/W Monitoring

Systemspannungserkennung
CPU/System/North Bridge Temperaturerkennung
CPU/System/Power fan Geschwindigkeitserkennung
CPU Überhitzungswarnung
CPU/System/Power fan Fehlerwarnung
CPU/System fan Geschwindigkeitskontrolle(Notiz 6)
 BIOS

2 x 8 Mbit flash
Verwendung des lizensierten AWARD BIOS
Unterstützt DualBIOS™
PnP 1.0a, DMI 2.0, SM BIOS 2.4, ACPI 1.0b
 Unique Features

Unterstützt  @BIOS
Unterstützt  Q-Flash
Unterstützt Dual BIOS
Unterstützt  Download Center
Unterstützt Xpress Install
Unterstützt Xpress Recovery2
Unterstützt EasyTune (Note 7)
Unterstützt Dynamic Energy Saver Advanced
Unterstützt Time Repair
Unterstützt Q-Share
 Bundle Software

Norton Internet Security (OEM Version)
 Operating System

Unterstützt  Microsoft® Windows Vista/XP
  Form Factor

ATX Form Factor; 30.5cm x 24.4cm
Liste unterstützter Speichermodule

Link zu PDF von Gigabyte



*Lüftersteuerung der Boards:*



PBJ schrieb:


> CPU_FAN: Regelbar, Drehzahl auslesbar, max 2A
> SYS_FAN1: Nicht regelbar, Drehzahl auslesbar
> SYS_FAN2: Regelbar, Drehzahl auslesbar, max 2A
> SYS_FAN3: Nicht regelbar 12V, Drehzahl nicht auslesbar
> ...





Link zur Biosupdateseite von Gigabyte

*2. Unterschiede der beiden Brüder*​ 
das Bios ist bei beiden gleich auch das Platinenlayout ist gleich

nur das UD5 hat:
- keine zusätzliche Soundkarte
- keinen zusätzlichen Wasserkühlungsanschluss mitgeliefert.
- klein wenig andere Farbgebung

*3. Reviews
*​ 
*Cold PC *(Wertung für X58-Extreme: Cold PC-Award, Cold PC OC-Award, Cold PC Silent-Award) schreibt:

"Das GigaByte GA-EX58-Extreme zeigt sich von einer ganz tollen Seite. Es kann in der Übertaktung, Ausstattung und bei den Features groß Punkten! Auch bietet es viel nützliche Software. Der Diagnose-Bildschirm am Mainbord erleichtert die Fehlersuche ungemein!
Das Mainbord bleibt wunderbar kühl wenn man mit Wasser kühlt. Der große Kühlblock hat aber seine Macken, die ich im Video erklärt habe, kühlt das Mainbord jedoch recht solide. Die South-Bridge ist leider aber nicht unter 46°C zu bekommen.
Den Silent-Award gibt es aufgrund des lüfterlosen Designes! Ohne Kühlblock und Wasserkühlung sollte man allerdings nicht kühlen."


*Technic3D *(Wertung für X58-Extreme: Gold-Award):

"Gigabyte liefert mit dem GA-EX58-Extreme Motherboard eine sehr leistungsstarke Plattform. Das BIOS bietet diverse Möglichkeiten sich auszutoben und sollte die Overclockerszene zufriedenstellen können. Für unter 280,00 Euro, laut unserem Preisvergleich, bietet es genügend Spielraum für diejenigen, die aus ihrem Intel Core i7 das Maximum rausholen wollen. Das Gigabyte GA-EX58-Extreme bekommt eine Kaufempfehlung der Technic3D Redaktion."


*4. Vor- und Nachteile des Boards*(aus meiner Sicht)​ 
Vorteile

-Hohe Übertaktungsfreude
-Einfaches Award-Bios
-Übersichtliches Layout das keine Schwächen der Anschlussplazierungen zeigt
-beim X58-Extreme sind Wakü-Anschlüsse(10mm Innenwand) inklusive
-Solide und hochwertige Gigabyte Qualität
-Silenttauglich durch große Kühler(EX58-Extreme)
-Erweiterte Gigabyte-Garantie *von 6 Jahren*, nach erfolgter Registrierung

Nachteile

-Anspruch der Hochwertigkeit hat seinen Preis, wofür man aber einen hohen Nutzen bekommt


*5. Bilder vom Board*​ 



*6. Bilder vom Bios*​
sehr hilf reich ist das virtuelle Bios, wo man sich die Einstellungen angucken kann. LINK dort gibt es auch alle BiosBilder mit Erklärungen zu den Einstellungen


----------



## Dancop (17. April 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Gigabyte X58-Extreme und X58-UD5*

Na dann mal los!


----------



## Traben (17. April 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Gigabyte X58-Extreme und X58-UD5*

Hey endlich ich habe schon die ganze zeit Drauf gewartet!


----------



## Gast3737 (18. April 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Gigabyte X58-Extreme und X58-UD5*

Morgen werde ich dann Daten usw. ein bringen..stay tuned..


----------



## Snake7 (18. April 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Gigabyte X58-Extreme und X58-UD5*

Ja bin auch gespannt - vor alledem ob die Review schön objektiv ist.
Was auf jeden erwähnt werden sollte, dass man 6 Jahre Garantie hat wenn man sich Reggt.

Was negativ ist, dass das Board nur eine CAS-Latency von 6 erlaubt.
Das BIOS finde ich persönlich auch nicht doll.


----------



## Gast3737 (18. April 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Gigabyte X58-Extreme und X58-UD5*

kannst du Bilder im Anhang hier Posten vom Board mit Zubehör usw. und paar Seiten vom Bios? musst du nur in den Anhang laden, da ich diese im 1. Post dann verlinken würde..


----------



## Snake7 (18. April 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Gigabyte X58-Extreme und X58-UD5*

Hier noch ein par nützliche links:
Virtuelles Bios  - SEHR Hilfreich.
Gigabyte BETA BIOS

Können ja, aber dann erst morgen und meine DigiCam ist nicht die beste.
Vom Zubehör mal gucken - habe doch ein par Sachen in Verwendung XD.

So - finde die doofe SD-Karte für die Kamera nicht mehr - das Datenkabel habe ich so oder so nicht.
Also kann ich höchstens mit der Handykamera Fotos schießen.


----------



## Gast3737 (19. April 2009)

so Post 1. ist aktuell..


----------



## Traben (20. April 2009)

Die Reviews echt ne gute Idee. Hat einer von euch ne ahnung ob ein Scythe Ninja2 Kühler auf das EX58-Extreme draufpasst wenn der zusätzlich Kühlkörper montiert ist?

Tante Edith fragt noch: Was ist eigentlich mit der zusätzlichen Soundkarte gemeint? Hat man 2 chips auf dem board? Bei mir war nämlich keine externe dabei.


----------



## Gast3737 (20. April 2009)

hat das Extreme denn keine extra Soundkarte(XFi oder so dabei?). glaube nicht das es passte es ist ja schon mit dem RAM ganz knapp..


----------



## Snake7 (20. April 2009)

Nö ist keine externe Soundkarte dabei.
kann dir ja mal nen Foto von meinen Innenleben incl wakü zukommen lassen.
Der folgende Link enthält die gemacht bilder von BIOS und einmal die leicht geschnittenen Bilder vom Bios - einfach ruinterladen und entpacken.
Kannst ja noch bearbeiten wenn du willst.
RapidShare: Easy Filehosting


----------



## Schkaff (24. April 2009)

moin, welches SLI kompatibles mb würdet ihr empfehlen für 2 gtx285 AMP! ? am besten noch mit mindestens 2x PCIe x 16 oder 2.o usb Hab gesucht und gesucht...aber bin nicht sicher. könnt ihr mir helfen?  

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Gast3737 (24. April 2009)

Das sind die Anschlüsse des UD5 und Extreme:
Erweiterungs Steckplätze

   1. 2 x PCI Express x16 Slots, läuft auf x16 (PCIEX16_1/PCIEX16_2) (Notiz 3)
   2. 1 x PCI Express x8 Slot, läuft auf x8 (PCIEX8_1) (Notiz 4)
      (Die PCIEX16_1, PCIE16_2 und PCIEX8_1 Slots unterstützen2-Way/3-Way NVIDIA SLI/ATI CrossFireXTM Technologie und richten sich nach dem PCI Express 2.0 Standard..)
   3. 1 x PCI Express x4 Slot
   4. 1 x PCI Express x1 Slot
   5. 2 x PCI Slots

damit musst du dann wohl leben.

Eine Kaufberatung für andere Boards wird es hier nicht geben, denn es ist ein Sammelthread in dem es um diese Boards gehen soll, nicht jedoch um Kaufberatung.


----------



## Snake7 (24. April 2009)

Ich würde sagen ihr beratet ihn einfach und die Mods löschen diese ganze (Sche*ße) einfach wieder nach der KB - wäre am einfachsten und sinnvollsten.


----------



## Gast3737 (24. April 2009)

nein das wäre ja unnötige Arbeit und dafür gebe ich meinen schönen Sammelthread nicht her..


----------



## Traben (26. April 2009)

Na super da benutze ich EIN mal Energie sparen bei Vista x64... und was ist? Bildschrim bleibt beim anmachen schwarz. Okay Hard Reset. Was passiert... First Bios Cheksume Error. WTF?
Jetzt gehen die Easytune und Energysaver programme nicht mehr.
Bios ist das F6E Beta. Vielleicht behebt es ein update?
Oder hat jemand ne andere Lösung?


----------



## Snake7 (26. April 2009)

Traben schrieb:


> Na super da benutze ich EIN mal Energie sparen bei Vista x64... und was ist? Bildschrim bleibt beim anmachen schwarz. Okay Hard Reset. Was passiert... First Bios Cheksume Error. WTF?
> Jetzt gehen die Easytune und Energysaver programme nicht mehr.
> Bios ist das F6E Beta. Vielleicht behebt es ein update?
> Oder hat jemand ne andere Lösung?


Naja - wen etwas icht rundläuft ist wohl immer erstmal die BETA schuld XD.
Bei mir läuft jedenfalls super - auch unter Windows 7


----------



## LtSnoopy (26. April 2009)

Hat schon mal jemand die Heatpipe-Konstruktion beim Extreme runtergenommen und die Pads mit WLP ersetzt?
Die Pads sind ganz schön dick und ich frag mich grad, ob die Kühlkörper mit WLP überhaupt noch Kontakt zu den Bausteinen haben...

Wollte eigentlich WLP drauftun, da beim OC NB, SB und Mosfets doch ganz schön warm werden - trotz Mips Fusionsblock auf der NB...


----------



## Traben (28. April 2009)

Bios Update hats behoben.
Warscheinlich hat sich das Beta Bios mit dem Energiesparmodus gebissen.


----------



## LtSnoopy (1. Mai 2009)

Traben schrieb:


> Bios Update hats behoben.
> Warscheinlich hat sich das Beta Bios mit dem Energiesparmodus gebissen.



Schreib mal bitte dazu welches Bios du jetzt verwendest


----------



## Traben (2. Mai 2009)

Das Bios das komplett abgestürzt ist: F6E Beta

Bios dass das Problem (teilweise) Behoben hat: F6 über @Bios geflasht.
(Es beisst sich hin und wieder immer noch. Sprich es kommt ein blackscreen beim anmachen und man muss einen Hard Reset machen. Aber das BIOS geht dadurch nicht kaputt.)

Ich teste die Tage mal was "genau" dieses Phenomän verursacht. Gibt ja einige einstellmöglichkeiten.


----------



## Traben (8. Mai 2009)

Okay hier sind meine Testergebnisse:

Meine Standart einstellung: Energy Saver: ON, CPU Voltage:2 Low Power State: off, CPU Throtling: off. Ergebniss: Blackscreen.

Energy Saver: ON, CPU Voltage:1 Low Power State: off, CPU Throtling: off. Ergebniss: Blackscreen.

Energy Saver: ON, CPU Voltage:1 Low Power State: ON, CPU Throtling: ON. Ergebniss: Fuhr nach 4 stunden ruhe normal wieder hoch.

Energy Saver: ON, CPU Voltage:1 Low Power State: off, CPU Throtling: ON. Ergebniss: Blackscreen.

Energy Saver: OFF Ergebniss: Ihr könnts euch denken. Fuhr normal hoch.

Fazit: Man sollte den Advanced Energy Saver ausschalten bevor der Rechner in den ruhe zustand geschickt wird da die CPU oder so zu wenig saft bekommt.

Komisch fand ich auch, als ich alles im Energysaver angemacht habe, das meine ATI HD4870x2 statt 65-70°C auf 50°C runterging wenn ich Second Life gespielt habe. Lüfter drehte auf 33% manuelle steuerung.


----------



## PBJ (15. Mai 2009)

*FYI: [Sammelthread] Gigabyte EX58-Extreme und EX58-UD5*

Hier mal die Infos für die Gigabyte X58 Bretter bezgl. Lüftersteuerung. 
Könnte vielleicht auch von Interesse sein...

CPU_FAN: Regelbar, Drehzahl auslesbar, max 2A
SYS_FAN1: Nicht regelbar, Drehzahl auslesbar
SYS_FAN2: Regelbar, Drehzahl auslesbar, max 2A
SYS_FAN3: Nicht regelbar 12V, Drehzahl nicht auslesbar
NB_FAN: Nicht regelbar 12V, Drehzahl nicht auslesbar
PWR_FAN: Nicht regelbar 12V, Drehzahl auslesbar


----------



## Gast3737 (25. Mai 2009)

die Lüftersteuerung ist im 1. Post verankert..


----------



## iluj258 (28. Mai 2009)

Ich habe eine Frage dazu:
Verträgt sich das Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD3R X58 mit einer GTX 285 1024MB?


----------



## scholz-andreas1 (29. Mai 2009)

warum sol sich das board nicht mit der gtx 285 vertragen?


----------



## iluj258 (29. Mai 2009)

war ja nur eine Frage inzwischen bin ich auch dahinter gekommen^^


----------



## PBJ (31. Mai 2009)

Hatte hier schon mal jemand Probleme mit dem onboard sound? Hab' endlich mal das Front Panel angeschlossen und habe ohne Ende Störgeräusche...


----------



## iluj258 (1. Juni 2009)

ich hab noch ne dumme Frage ich hab gelesen das mit dem Biosupdate die SLI Unterstützung für das GA-EX58-UD3R X58 kommt stimmt das?


----------



## Phace1981 (7. Juni 2009)

@RuneDRS

- Also BIOSe könnte ihr hier runterladen! 
  (runter scrollen) Auch eine Anleitung zum flashen ist enthalten.

Ab dem BIOS F6x ist es nur noch über @BIOS möglich zu flashen  Alle darunter über Q-Flash!!

- Dann hier noch eine nützliche Seite um Settings miteinander auszutauschen.

Diese Seite funktioniert genauso, wie das BIOS an sich... mit den Pfeiltasten wählen, mit Enter in das Unterverzeichnis


----------



## Jiminey (16. Juni 2009)

Hi, kann mir jemand sagen für was die gelöcherte slotblende bei dem ex58 ud5 ist?

Danke.


----------



## Traben (17. Juni 2009)

kannst du vielleicht ein Bild davon machen? Weiss jetzt nicht genau was du meinst


----------



## Jiminey (17. Juni 2009)

Traben schrieb:


> kannst du vielleicht ein Bild davon machen? Weiss jetzt nicht genau was du meinst


 
Hoffe man kann es erkennen


----------



## Traben (18. Juni 2009)

Das habe ich mich erstmal auch gefragt was das ist. Ist beim Extreme nämlich auch dabei.

Hab es dann aber zwischen Grafikkarte und dem Hybrid kühler des Mobos montiert. Vielleicht ist es ne art Element das die Lüftung verbessert?

Aber dann bräuche man nicht diesen riesen Bügel mit dem Stoff dran. Oder soll das ne Ein/Ausbauhilfe darstellen?


----------



## JonnyCCC (18. Juni 2009)

sowas nutzt man eigentlich wenn man versehentlich nen stück metall zuviel rausgerissen hast. dann haste hinten kein loch sondern damit ein paar löcher. damit haste ne reduzierte staubmenge im pc


----------



## Jiminey (18. Juni 2009)

Also weis es leider keiner genau?

Was soll dann der bügel bringen wenn es nur ne slotblende ist die man braucht wenn man eins zuviel rausgemacht hat? gibt doch kein sin man kann ja einfach die slotblende die man zuviel entfernt hat wieder einbauen.

ich dacht eher so an ne stütze für den cpu kühler.

werde es mal im normalen forum für mainboards posten glaube da schauen mehr leute drauf.


----------



## Traben (18. Juni 2009)

Würde mich auch mal interessieren was das bringen soll. In Tests die ich online gelesen habe wird das ding nicht mal erwähnt obwohl es auf den Bildern ist.


----------



## Jiminey (22. Juni 2009)

Habe mich bei Gigabyte erkundigt die Slotblende ist zum fixieren der SLI Brücke.

gruß


----------



## mÆgges (2. Juli 2009)

^^ da musss man erstmal drauf kommen.. is aber denkich net so wirklich wichtig da man die letzten 10 jahre auch ohne ausgekommen ist


----------



## o0maxx0o (9. Juli 2009)

Hi.. Mal ne blöde Frage zum Extreme...

Kann man das auch ohne WaKü betreiben oder wird eine WaKü benötigt?

Grüße

maxx


----------



## Traben (14. Juli 2009)

o0maxx0o schrieb:


> Hi.. Mal ne blöde Frage zum Extreme...
> 
> Kann man das auch ohne WaKü betreiben oder wird eine WaKü benötigt?
> 
> ...



WaKü ist keine Pflicht dann musst du aber den Kühlkörper zusätzlich anschrauben.


----------



## o0maxx0o (14. Juli 2009)

Danke für die info..

board ist schon bestellt und ich werde es vorerst ohne wakü betreiben, fande aber die option zum aufrüsten sinnvoll 

Den Kühlkörper bekomm ich schon unter 

Gruß

maxx


----------



## Traben (16. Juli 2009)

Ich finde der dicke Kühlkörper sieht Stylisch aus. 
Aber ist geschmacksache.

Wobei ich echt nicht verstehen kann was manche daran stört. Den Airflow stört es nicht. Und er bringt auch etwas.


----------



## netwizzard (19. Juli 2009)

sollte hier nicht eigendlich noch das UD4P mit aufgenommen werden......


----------



## FortunaGamer (12. August 2009)

Habe eine Frage zu dem Bios von dem UD5. Bis her hatte ich immer Asus Mainboard und jetzt ist das mein erstes Gigabyte Board. Das Bios ist riesig. Wollte jetzt wissen ob man das Bios auf Deutsch stellen kann und wo man denn Speedstep deaktivieren kann.


----------



## Bumblebee (12. August 2009)

FortunaGamer schrieb:


> Habe eine Frage zu dem Bios von dem UD5. Wollte jetzt wissen ob man das Bios auf Deutsch stellen kann...


 
Nicht das ich wüsste



FortunaGamer schrieb:


> ... und wo man denn Speedstep deaktivieren kann.


 
--> MB INTELLIGENT TWEAKER --> ADVANCED CPU FEATURES


----------



## FortunaGamer (12. August 2009)

Ok danke, das werde ich gleich mal aussprobieren. Schade das man die Sprache nicht veränderen kann. Ich kann zwar Englisch aber auf Deutsch wäre das einfacher


----------



## FortunaGamer (13. August 2009)

Habe ein Problem. Wenn ich in meinen Bios von dem UD5 1.000 Volt einstelle sehe ich in CPU-Z bei volllast unter Prime 0.944 Volt woran kann das Liegen. Vielleicht am Bios wenn ja wo sehe ich welche Version ich habe.


----------



## Lotzi (18. August 2009)

hat das extreme probleme mit 12gb Corsair 1600er in vollbestückung??


----------



## Gast3737 (22. August 2009)

bald geht es ab hier.. werde mir wohl ein UD5 kaufen..nur zweifle ich noch ob ich es tuen möchte, schließlich sind 617€ für i7, RAM, Board und na F1 1TB nicht eben schnell aus gegeben..könnte mir dafür auch alternativ mein schon lange ersehntes Rennrad kaufen.. Mist was mache ich nun..meinen Traum von einem 4 Ghz Quad weiter träumen oder mein schon seit Jahren ersehntes Rad kaufen, was würdet ihr tun..


----------



## Professor Frink (22. August 2009)

hmm ich würd den quad nehmen
kannst ja zu fuss gehen^^


----------



## FortunaGamer (23. August 2009)

@RuneDRS
Deine CPU ist ja nicht mehr das neuste, ein i7 ist was ganz tolles. Holl dir die Hardware, die Fahrrad Saison ist bald vorbei


----------



## Gast3737 (25. August 2009)

hatte schon nen PhenomII drin, den habe ich wieder raus gehauen, weil ich A) nen 4,0 Ghz Quad wollte, der PhenomII aber zu lahm war und B) dann eigentlich auf i7 gehen wollte, wegen der D0 920er. habe das Projekt dann still gelegt, wg. 'Geldmangel..jetzt hätte ich die Kohle dafür..


----------



## FortunaGamer (6. September 2009)

Welches Bios sollte ich am besten bei meinem UD5 nutzten? Gibt es da eine gute empfehlung.


----------



## Traben (7. September 2009)

FortunaGamer schrieb:


> Welches Bios sollte ich am besten bei meinem UD5 nutzten? Gibt es da eine gute empfehlung.




Ich habe das 6E bios drauf. Funktioniert ganz gut. Bin allerdings etwas faul was updaten angeht. Solange mein Extreme nicht zickt bin ich glücklich.


----------



## FortunaGamer (7. September 2009)

Wollte mir die neuste Beta drauf machen, mein Bios läuft nicht grade so toll. Will entlich anfangen zu übertakten, mit dem von mir geht das nicht so toll.


----------



## schillifa (19. September 2009)

hallo zusammen

ich habe mich die woche mit einem ex58-ud5 ausgestattet mit i7-920 und vista 64bit.
das einige problem was ich habe ist dass wenn ich sound bzw ne mp3 höre dass das mainbord anfängt ein fiepen von sich zu geben. das dubiose ist noch dass sich das auf dem fron panel überträgt. wenn kein sound an ist ist der ton weg und auch nicht am front panel zu hören. da ist dann nur ein rauschen noch da.....

hat das problem noch jemand oder hat jemand ne idee was ich da machen soll. ist das board defekt und muss ich das einschicken...
aktuelle triber vom board und co hab ich drauf bios ist das f7

gruß schillifa


----------



## FortunaGamer (20. September 2009)

Ich habe das Problem nicht ich kann ganz normal Musik höhren. Ich habe auch Vista 64 Drauf. Wie sieht es mit denn Sound Treibern aus.


----------



## schillifa (20. September 2009)

hast du auch nen front panel?
 ich hab den ganz neuen auch schon ausprobiert r2.33

liegt es vielleicht nur am front panel.am rear hab ich keine probleme.....


----------



## Loris (27. September 2009)

Hey hier eine Laien-Frage:
Ich habe in meinem PC 8GB RAM der haken dabei sie sind 530MHz getaktet.
Wenn ich jetzt ein Gigabyte GA-EX58-Extreme kaufe das mindestens 800MHz-RAMTakt verlangt, funktionieren dann diese RAM module auf dem Gigabyte Motherboard?

Und wäre es überhaupt möglich ich die Alten module zu Übertakten?(Keine kühlkörper)


----------



## Sesfontain (29. September 2009)

ja ,wenn es DDR3 ist ,der arbeitet mit Doublt data rate ,was smit effektiv bei dir 1060mhz ramtakt bedeutet .somit liegt er innerhalb der spezifikation und du kannst ihn nutzen


----------



## PrimalGamer (3. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen. Hier im Sammelthread steht, dass beim X58 EXTREME ne seperate Soundkarte dabei ist. Habe so ein Board, jedoch war bei mir keine dabei. Habt ihr alle die Soundkarte oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?!


----------



## Sesfontain (3. Oktober 2009)

Ich denke mal ,das ist ein Fehler 
In Testberichten und preissuchmaschinen steht ebenfalls nichts von einer Soundkarte



> Nö ist keine externe Soundkarte dabei.


von Snake7 am Anfang des Threads

Übrigens finde ich ,man könnte das Ud3R ,oder UD4P mitaufnehmen ,dafür gibt es noch keine Sammelthreads und die Bioseinstellungen sind gleich


----------



## PrimalGamer (3. Oktober 2009)

Thanx, hatte den Thread auch nicht komplett durchgelesen sonst wärs mir bestimmt aufgefallen. danke trotzdem...


----------



## italiamen (21. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
mein alter Speicher ist kaputt gegangen und benötigte für mein Gigabyte X58 UD5 einen neuen, sollte 6GB sein also Tripple Channel und nicht mehr als 150€ kosten hoffe könnt mir weiterhelfen
danke schonmal


----------



## Huede82 (23. Oktober 2009)

kurze Frage...

Ich will mir nen EVGA Board zulegen, wollte zuerst auch ne passende evga graka...
das ja mittlerweile die HD 5870 gibt liebäugle ich damit wegen DirectX 11 aaaaaaaaaber, ist das überhupt empfehlenswert? weil, SLi wird unterstützt aber Crossfire???

bitte um kurze Ratschläge.

THX


----------



## Traben (5. November 2009)

Hoffe es ist noch nicht zu Spät für antworten.


@ Italiamen: Versuchs doch mit einem Bufallo 6GB kit. Habe mit dem speicher gute erfarungen gemacht. ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Arbeitsspeicher - DDR3 - DDR3-1333 - Buffalo DIMM 6 GB DDR3-1333 Tri-Kit


@Huede: Da bist du im falschen Thread Gelandet es sei denn dich interessiert ebenfalls ein Gigabyte Board. Alle x58 board von Gigabyte können SLI wie Crossfire auf 2x16 Lanes oder mehr verteilen. Für EVGA habe ich mich nie Interessiert.


----------



## italiamen (8. November 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
war mir am überlegen Windows 7 64 Bit diese Tage zu kaufen nun wollte ich gern wissen sind alle Treiber die für Vista 64 auch für Windows 7 geeignet oder wo bekomme ich die Treiber für Windows 7 her (Chipsatz, Lan und Audio)
danke schonmal


----------



## -Sirius- (14. November 2009)

Hallo italiamen,

du hast nicht gesagt, welches Mainboard du hast.
Ich habe das EX58-Extreme und Win 7 64bit
hat meine Hardware komplett erkannt. Sogar noch andere Geräte die per USB angeschlossen waren, für die ich bei Vista noch was nach installieren musste.

Aber es wäre ratsam, zu mindestens vom Grafikkartenhersteller.
Die Aktuellen Grafiktreiber zu installieren.

Und wenn Win 7 doch nicht alles findet, halt auf der Herstellerseite das 
restliche runter laden.


----------



## Mikecpu (5. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Gemeinde,

lese schon lange mit, aber heute habe ich mich angemeldet.

Ich habe mir das UD5 geholt ( Bios F7 ), als Speicher habe ich die

Corsair TR3X6G1600C7D, nun zum problem. ->

Wenn ich den Rechner starte werden nur 4GB erkannt ( also wenn er kalt ist )
dann drücke ich kurz reset und er erkennt dan ganz normal die 6GB und 

rennt völling normal. Hat einer eine Idee was das sein könnte..?? 

schonmal Vielen Dank im voraus..!!

Grüß Mike


----------



## Sesfontain (6. Dezember 2009)

Mach am besten mal das neuste Bios drauf


----------



## Mikecpu (7. Dezember 2009)

Sesfontain schrieb:


> Mach am besten mal das neuste Bios drauf


 
Ja Danke, 

da hat das F9e doch ein par Einstellungen mehr als offiziell beschrieben..

( der Fehler war ja auch nur beim 1sten einschalten, wenn die Kiste 

wirklich kalt ist/war)

Grüße Mike


----------



## serge20 (8. Dezember 2009)

hallo 
ich will mir ein ud5 kaufen und bin mir unsicher ob es mit diesem ram läuft

Mix Computerversand GmbH


mfg


----------



## Sesfontain (12. Dezember 2009)

Grundsätzlich wird Corsair Ram untersützt.Bin mir nur nicht sicher ,ob sie auch 1600mhz packen ,da viele Boards ein schlechteres RAM Oc Potential bei Vollbestückung haben


----------



## thommel (15. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Freunde schneller Computer,

habe mir eine PC zusammengebaut der auch prima läuft nur die LED für die Festplatte und der reset Schalter funktionieren nicht. 

Gehäuse: ATX Midi Sharkoon Revenge Economy Black

Board:     GIGABYTE GA-EX58-UD5 X58 S1366 ATX

Plus und Minus der beiden Kabel habe ich auch schon getauscht aber kein Erfolg. 

vielen Dank

Thommel


----------



## Nightspider (29. Dezember 2009)

Ich brauch mal eure Hilfe!

*1.* Welches Bios ist derzeit das beste und stabilste? (Auch für OC)

*2.* Woran kann es liegen, das mein Rechner beim Booten immer 2 mal bootet...

Also wenn ich den PC anschalte oder neustarte dann bricht er beim 1. Versuch ab,wenn er grad das Bios läd...beim 2. mal startet er ganz normal durch...

Das komische ist, das dies sogar passiert, wenn ich im Bios alles auf Opimized Default stelle....

*3. *Und woran liegen die Unterschiede zwischen "Opimized Defaults" und "Defaults" (Gibts das ganz einfach "Defaults" eigentlich? Ich sehe im Bios nur "Load Optimizes Defaults"


----------



## mishL (7. Februar 2010)

Hallo liebe Mitglieder !

Ich bräuchte Hilfe bei der Inbetriebnahme der folgenden Hardware:

- Intel Core i7 960 3.20GHz
- GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD5
- G.Skill 6144MB PC3-16000 (2000MHz)

Meine Frage:
Wie gehe ich bei der Inbetriebnahme korrekt vor (Reihenfolge). Es geht mir hauptsächlich um den Arbeitsspeicher da in vielen Foren über die richtige Einstellung der Timings und der Taktfrequenz diskutiert wird. Und durch die falsche Einstellung kann ich ja den Speicher-Controller der CPU beschädigen.

Würde mich über eure Tips sehr freuen !

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Portvv (9. Februar 2010)

Nightspider schrieb:


> Ich brauch mal eure Hilfe!
> 
> *1.* Welches Bios ist derzeit das beste und stabilste? (Auch für OC)
> nimm einfach immer das aktuellste, bei beta sollte man vorsichtig sein
> ...


gibt nur load otimize defaults, alle werte werden auf werkeinstellung zurueck gesetzt


hat jemand erfahrung wie sich das ud5 bei voller ram bestückung , beim oc verhält??


----------



## B-rabbit1984 (10. März 2010)

eine frage hat das mb auch digital input also das der sound  z.b rein  geht und aus meinen pc boxen kommt weiß das jemand

mfg


----------



## Painkiller (1. April 2010)

Kann man das UD7 nicht in euren Thread mit aufnehmen?


----------



## Pommbaer (9. April 2010)

Sry auch wenn ich hier (falsch) bin. Ich habe das X58-UD3R. Aber wollte eine kleine Info loswerden- gilt ja wahrscheinlich auch für die anderen Boards!
Das letzte Betabios F6b behebt den Logitech G19 Bug - Rechner bootet nicht wenn ne Lasermaus dran hängt. Ich habe zwar keine G19 sondern eine Appletastatur in Verbindung mit einer Roccat Kone Maus. In dieser Kombo blieb der Rechner immer im Postscreen hängen! Das neue Bios hat den Bug beseitigt!! Yeeah.

Grüße
Pommbaer


----------



## Painkiller (12. April 2010)

Pommbaer schrieb:


> Sry auch wenn ich hier (falsch) bin. Ich habe das X58-UD3R. Aber wollte eine kleine Info loswerden- gilt ja wahrscheinlich auch für die anderen Boards!
> Das letzte Betabios F6b behebt den Logitech G19 Bug - Rechner bootet nicht wenn ne Lasermaus dran hängt. Ich habe zwar keine G19 sondern eine Appletastatur in Verbindung mit einer Roccat Kone Maus. In dieser Kombo blieb der Rechner immer im Postscreen hängen! Das neue Bios hat den Bug beseitigt!! Yeeah.
> 
> Grüße
> Pommbaer


 

Supi, danke für die Info  

Werd mir selber ein X58-A UD7 bestellen, daher gut zu wissen.....


----------



## Volcano (21. April 2010)

Hi Ho!

Das Extreme ist doch das GA-X58A-UD7 oder?

Gruß


----------



## Painkiller (21. April 2010)

Jep, das UD7 hieß mal Extreme II bevor es rauskam...


----------



## Volcano (21. April 2010)

achso ok war gerade ein bißchen verwirrt!!


----------



## BeyonD (1. Mai 2010)

Hallo!
Hab ein problem mit meinem RAM (Corsair Dominator CM3X2G1600C8D 3x2GB), mein Board Gigabyte GA-EX58-Extreme. Trotz x64 Windows 7 OS zeigt mir die Systemsteuerung 6GB RAM (4GB verwenbar). BIOS F12
Bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber ich glaub unter dem F11 Bios wurde der volle RAM angezeigt.
Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Portvv (1. Mai 2010)

wo genau wird es dir angezeigt ??


----------



## BeyonD (1. Mai 2010)

Wenn ich unter Start, Systemsteuerung, System und Sicherheit, System gehe.


----------



## Portvv (1. Mai 2010)

bei  mir steht installierter arbeitsspeicher 6 GB aber nichts in klammern von verwendeten oder so, seit wann hast du das problem bzw. werden dir im taskmanager auch nur die 4gb angezeigt?


----------



## BeyonD (1. Mai 2010)

Seit wann kann ich nicht genau sagen. Könnte aber sein das es mit dem BIOS F11 noch ging. 
Auch im Taskmanager werden nur 4 GB angezeigt.


----------



## Portvv (1. Mai 2010)

mhh , wäre gut zu wissen ob überhaupt jemals die 6 gb voll erkannt wurden, probier einfachmal die riegel untereinander zu tauschen sprich jeder ram in einen anderen slot und dann guck mal was dir windows anzeigt, vielleicht auch mal jeden riegel einzeln testen, mit CPU-Z- kannst du auch gucken ob deine 3 rams vom MB erkannt werden


----------



## BeyonD (1. Mai 2010)

hab die Riegel getauscht, kein Erfolg.  Bei Everest werden alle 3 Riegel erkannt.


----------



## Portvv (1. Mai 2010)

mmh bios hast das neuste drauf? jeden ram mal einzeln testen


----------



## BeyonD (1. Mai 2010)

rams funktionieren alle, Bios ist F12, sollte laut Homepage das neuste sein.


----------



## Portvv (1. Mai 2010)

mit der bios version f11 wurden alle richtig erkannt ? dann solltest du nochmal zurück flashen und gucken ob es funtzt , wenn nicht windows nochmal neu aufspielen


----------



## BeyonD (1. Mai 2010)

hab versucht zurück zu flashen, hat aber leider nicht funktioniert. Hab aus der verzweiflung heraus mal die rams anders eingeteilt, hatte bisher alle weißen slots belegt, jetzt hab ich von links nach recht slot 1,2 und 4 belegt. Und schon werden volle 6 gb anerkannt... Nur vermutlich jetzt ohne den triplechannel?!


----------



## Portvv (1. Mai 2010)

sehr merkwürdig , eigentlich dürften die kombination mit den dimm slots doch garnicht laufen, wenn ich richtig informiert bin?


----------



## BeyonD (1. Mai 2010)

Funktioniert aber 
auch in den Spielen wie GTA merk ich das es jetzt wieder besser läuft...


----------



## uNiMaStEr (3. Mai 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich bin am verzweifeln und hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. Habe das UD5, i7-920 (D0) sowie Speicher von OCZ 6GB mit 7-7-7-20 (OCZ3P1333LV6GK). Ich bekomm das einfach nicht Stabil zum laufen. Ich möchte ja gar nicht übertakten sondern einfach mit dem Std. Takt mal stabil LinX oder prime95 zum laufen bekommen. 
Per default ist ja die Spannung für RAM 1,5V......Fehler 
Dann Spannung für Ram wie vorgeschrieben auf 1,65V..... genauso Fehler
Dann Spannung für Ram auf 1,54....Testprogramme kommen weiter, aber genauso Fehler nach 7 Minuten.
Und dabei habe ich erstmal 1066Mhz eingestellt...
Dann QPI auf 1,3V...nix keine Chance das ein Test mal sauber durchläuft.... habt ihr noch eine IDEE?


----------



## Deman (12. Mai 2010)

ich würd eh drauf tippen das die CPU zu wenig Vcore bekommt ich würd mal 1.25 V sollte dicke für Standart Takt reichen. Ram Timings manuel einstellen wenn nicht gemacht. Ansonsten ist Prime ehr ein CPU Benchmark für Ram nimmste memtest86. hoffe das sollt helfen.
Wie sieht die Kühlung aus villeicht Kühler nicht korrektz drauf und überhitz.


----------



## Tarius (13. Mai 2010)

Ich wollte mir das GA-X58A-UD7 kaufen (Wegen der Wakü)  aber da das GA-X58-UD5 ist bis auf den Wakü und der Hyper... Kühlkörper  absolut gleich!! Wenn ich mir den Fusionblock kaufe, (ich habe  13-10 schläuche)
*Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - MIPS  GIGABYTE EX58 Extreme Fusionblock Nickel MIPS GIGABYTE EX58 Extreme /  UD7 Fusionblock Nickel 14237

*und das GA X58A UD5 würde  das Passen oder nicht?? weil

*Wichtig:* Dieser  Fusion-Block kann nur für das Gigabyte  EX58-Extreme verwendet werden  und passt nicht auf andere Gigabyte X58  Mainboards !!!

(Verwirung)

Danke im voraus


----------



## LeeGibling (29. Mai 2010)

*Gigabyte EX58-UD5 Rev. 2.0 vor kurzem offiziell angekündigt*

Habe vor kurzem auf der HP von _Gigabyte_ und am _Tweaktown Forum_ zufällig die offizielle 
Ankündigiung vom:

    GA-X58A-UD5 (rev. *2.0*)

entdeckt. Der Hauptunterschied zur Rev. 1.0 dürfte: 


Die Unterstützung des Intel Core I7-980X _Gulftown_ ohne BIOS update
_Dual Power Switching_
sein.



> The industry's first _Dual Power Switching_ design for delivering better durability
> and longer component lifespan. When Dual Power Switching is activated, 2 sets
> of 8 power phases operate in tandem, automatically turning on one set of 8 phases
> and powering down the other 8, allowing the non active set to rest. _Dual Power Switching_
> ...


Siehe auch:

GA-X58A-UD5 (rev. 2.0) - GIGABYTE
Tweaktown Forum: GA-X58A-UD5 Rev 2.0

Weiß jemand, wann und bei wem die Rev. 2.0 in Deutschland/Österreich lieferbar sein wird?
Was wird die Kosten?

Wird es vom GA-X58A-UD*7* auch bald eine Rev 2.0 geben?
Dann würde ich nämlich zuschlagen.


----------



## Mischk@ (23. Juni 2010)

Kann mir jemand eine Ram Empfehlung für das UD5 aussprechen ?

oder hat jemand Erfahrung in Bezug welche Speicher kompatiebel sind ?


----------



## LeeGibling (6. Juli 2010)

*Gigabyte EX58-UD7 Rev. 2.0 vor kurzem offiziell angekündigt*

Passt zwar nicht ganz hierher, aber ich muß es trotzdem irgendwie loswerden.

Habe vor kurzem auf der HP von _Gigabyte_ und am Tweaktown Forum zufällig die offizielle 
Ankündigiung vom:

_Gigabyte_ GA-X58A-UD7 (rev. *2*.0)


Motherbaord entdeckt. Der Hauptunterschied zur Rev. 1.0 dürfte  (wie schon zuvor beim _UD*5*_) 
das _Dual Power Switching_ sein.


----------



## Mischk@ (9. September 2010)

Sagt mal, was bedeutet im Bios beim UD5 *" isochronous support "*

Das in der QPI Kategorie...


----------



## m0nti (19. Oktober 2010)

Passt vielleicht nich ganz hier her, aber ich hoffe ihr könnt mir trotzdem helfen. Ich hab ein ex58 ud4p und meine Grafikkarte (HD5870) erhält nur 8 Pci-e Lanes.
Ich habe sie im oberen Steckplatz. Im zweiten Pci-e 16x slot steckt noch eine crative soundkarte. Was kann ich tun damit die vollen 16 lanes zur Verfügung stehen gibt es da ne bios option die ich noch nicht gefunden habe ?


----------



## Last Hero (26. Oktober 2010)

Beim UD7 müsst ihr auf das Layout aufpassen, da die PCI-E Slots anders angeordnet sind. Bei SLI/Crossfire kann das durchaus Probleme bereiten. Zudem ist es auf dem UD7 für mich schwieriger gewisse Kühler anzubringen wegen diesem Zusatzkühler und den abstehenden Anschlüssen für die Wakü. Ansonsten tun sich die Boards nichts nehmen. Die Rev. 1.0 hat den Vorteil dass es noch eine 24Phasenversorgung gibt. Rev. 2.0 hat nur noch 16 soviel ich weis.


----------

